# Delta 16" scroll saw



## JFC (25 May 2007)

I nipped into D and M today and caught the lads scratching their heads while trying to put together a Delta scroll saw . So i offered them cash and took it away . I just wondered if i had put it together right . Any ideas ?





The blade doesn't sit 90* to the bed and the quick release blue thingy is not where it is on the delta website but it's the only way i can see it goes together .


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2007)

are you sure it's a delta looks like a singer to me :lol:


----------



## JFC (25 May 2007)

I thought it would be perfect for doing the scrolls on the bottoms of sash windows rather than faffing about changing blades on the bandsaw . I think the bottom blade holder thingy needs to be fixed in place to make the blade square with the bed . :-k


----------



## Gill (25 May 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the scroll saw  .

There's definitely an alignment problem but not having a Delta myself, I can't make an informed comment. However, Alan has replaced the blade clamp system in in his Diamond saw with one from a Delta and he posted a picture of it:






Does this help? It looks to me as if the blade clamp on your saw needs to be rotated through 90 degrees.

I see your new saw has a hold-down arm fitted; most scrollers find these devices rather irritating and remove them.


----------



## ike (25 May 2007)

This is my Delta setup if it's any help.


----------



## JFC (25 May 2007)

Hmmmm i seem to be missing the tension thingy on the top and have the blade holder the wrong way round as i suspected . The blade is too long any other way other than the way i have it so i think something else has been fitted wrong or it's missing .


----------



## scroller frank (26 May 2007)

Hi JFC
your blade fitting is wrong ,also IKE's is a newer modle than yours and the tentioning is differant to "ours", wich is as the photo on Gill's post
and on my saw



hope this helps[/img][/url].
hope you get it fixt ! and it works ok (a good saw ) imho  
all the best-------------Frank-------------


----------



## JFC (26 May 2007)

Thanks for the replies , the problem was that someone had stolen the part while it was in the showroom and they had ordered another one . It came as a complete set and they had attached that to the part that wasnt stolen :roll: In other words i only needed half of what was supplied . All working fine now


----------

